# Up Flush Toilet



## JohnJak (Oct 9, 2010)

Tried to search here and didn't have any luck.

Having no toilet in a customers basement I would like to have some pros and cons to discuss with customer. I will be bringing in a master plumber on job site.

Are up flush toilets common?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Like a SaniFlo?

I'll I've heard about them is from a plumber that said he wouldn't touch one with a 10 foot pole.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

We install them when spec'd but I prefer to install pit pumps. It just seems to be a better idea to me.


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

they work ok...ive installed many

i wouldnt put one in my house


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I have thought about installing one in my barn which would run through Pvc in a straight line through the field and dump on the property line between me and my favorite neighbor....


----------



## EMINNYS (Nov 29, 2010)

I have installed several Liberty Brand up flush systems. I have not had any problems with them.....Believe it or not after the solids are macerated, they are pumped into the sewer via a 1" pipe!!! I think they are great, and they do not require building up the floor unless you are installing a shower or tub as well..


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

I believe once the system is installed you have to use a special toilet, which would be a deal-breaker for me.


----------



## MAULEMALL (May 16, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> We install them when spec'd but I prefer to install pit pumps. It just seems to be a better idea to me.


I put one in 2 years ago and got a call back a week later... The woman had flushed a tampon and it jammed the impeller... 
She was a little ticked when she found out how much that tampon cost her...


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> I have installed several Liberty Brand up flush systems. I have not had any problems with them.....Believe it or not after the solids are macerated, they are pumped into the sewer via a 1" pipe!!!


IIRC on some its a 3/4"

Its a real treat to service when you have a 10 foot pipe connecting to the waste stack...get your bucket ready!


----------



## EMINNYS (Nov 29, 2010)

davitk said:


> I believe once the system is installed you have to use a special toilet, which would be a deal-breaker for me.


The install call for a 1" ball valve installed above the pump on the discharge line, this way if there is a problem you close the ball valve and service the pump.... Its the same problem if there is a problem with a sewage ejctor.... Also the Libery unit comes with a rear flush toilet(elongated).....


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

EMINNYS said:


> The install call for a 1" ball valve installed above the pump on the discharge line, this way if there is a problem you close the ball valve and service the pump.... Its the same problem if there is a problem with a sewage ejctor.... Also the Libery unit comes with a rear flush toilet(elongated).....


code here you gotta have a 2" ball valve upstream of the check.


----------



## Smatt (Feb 22, 2011)

Installed a sani-plus the other day and put the tank in the crawl space with an available 18 inch extension . Off the top of the tank with. The supplied fernco/flap check. I was able to come out straight and run my two inch at 1/4 inch afoot as you would do normally for a gravity system. The motor does seem to short cycle, I have never put one in before so I do not know if this is normal.
I would rather put a tank in the ground myself. A far better system.


----------

